# help. hole?



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

have a hole in the garden around size of a £2 coin , every time I cover it in it reappears ? what on earth is it that doing this ?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wood mice? Voles? Shrews?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a similar hole in one of my flowerbeds - the resident is a mouse - I saw him poking his head out the other day


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

oh heck thanks


----------

